# Scooby Doo Mystery inc Van ?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Did I see a
Scooby Doo Mystery inc Van ? 
available soon?
Does anyone have any details on this?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Try the John Force/Ashley Hood thread, page 12 #170, you can see em in the display case...possible release I'm guessing...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pix? rr


----------

